# Australia needs more young science researchers in agriculture and food



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia's agriculture and food industries are facing a shortage of skilled researchers so young people are being encouraged to consider a career in these sectors. With agriculture undergoing rapid changes in response to environmental, biological and food challenges there are more opportunities than ever for science workers, according to professionals. Now Curtin University has joined [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia needs more young science researchers in agriculture and food...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

